# NPC Generator...



## Vascant (Dec 4, 2004)

As some will know I have been working on a NPC Generator for a few months now and got some good feedback on one of the other topics concerning cleaning up the stat block.  I am now making it about half way into the Equipment Engine part of it.  Where it stands now, 98% of all the items in the DMG are handled in script files outside of the core exe.  This means you can edit, remove and even add new items.  I am expanding the functionality of the internal script engine to allow for the magic of items to effect the outcome of the stat block. 

Example: This call in the script
equipment.ACModifier("Deflection", 1, "Cloak of protection +1")

Tells the program what to do with the item when it is selected.  The system is pretty good about making sure if things should stack or not though this is not perfect yet. The key functionality I was aiming here was to allow others to add new items and for my own personal gaming needs I want a script file called "Dragon326" which would contain all the items from that issue of the magazine and be able to apply the logic of them to the stat block.  Without the need for someone to fix a database or recompile a new executable.  With the core engine now coded and me at a point of adding new items and functionality, I am asking if there is anything others have in mind they would like to see or it needs to do to meet their needs?  Do not pay any attention to the plus items perhaps not matching the CR of the NPC, the function there is a default one and just for me coding at the moment, there is also a script for armor, shield and weapon so you can create your own method of figuring out what the strength of the item should be.

My personal goal is simple; to be able to create a npc stat block I will not have to edit because of equipment and such.  I know the stat block is not perfect yet but it is getting there.  I am focusing on equipment but have a list of small errors I have found or things I wish to test further like weapon combinations with Two Weapon Fighting and such.  Also I think I forgot to code a feat or two.. *chuckles*

<Name>  human Fighter 11/Sorcerer 5: CR 16; Medium Humanoid; HD 11d10+33 plus 5d4+15  (HP 124); Init 7 (+3 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative); Spd 30 ft.; AC 16 (+3 Dex, Cloak of protection +1, +1 Light steel Shield), touch 14, flat-footed 13; Base Atk +13; Grp +17; Atk +20 melee (1d6+6, +2 Pick (Heavy)); Full Atk +20/+15/+10 melee (1d6+6, +2 Pick (Heavy)); Space/Reach 5 ft./5 ft.; SA ; SQ ; AL CN; SV Fort +13, Ref +7, Will +8; Str 18, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 17.

Skills: Bluff +6 (+3 Cha), Climb +7 (+4 Str), Concentration +9 (+3 Con), Diplomacy +4 (+3 Cha), Gather Information +3 (+3 Cha), Handle Animals +11, Heal +4 (+1 Wis), Intimidate +11 (+3 Cha), Jump +8 (+4 Str), Knowledge (Arcana) +9 (+1 Int), Knowledge (History) +1 (+1 Int), Knowledge (Local) +1 (+1 Int), Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) +1 (+1 Int), Listen +4 (+1 Wis), Ride +6 (+2 Dex), Search +4 (+1 Int), Spellcraft +1 (+1 Int), Spot +3 (+1 Wis), Swim +8 (+4 Str).

Feats: Alertness, Blind-Fight, Combat Expertise, Great Fortitude, Improved Disarm, Improved Initiative, Improved Precise Shot, Persuasive, Quick Draw, Shield Proficiency, Skill Focus, Weapon Finesse, Weapon Focus (Pick (Heavy)). 

Sorcerer Spells Known (6/7/5, base DC = 13 + spell level): 0 -- acid splash, detect magic, ghost sound, light, ray of frost, read magic, touch of fatigue; 1st -- cause fear, hold portal, hypnotism, magic weapon, protection from law; 2nd -- blindness/deafness, darkvision, eagle's splendor.

Possessions: +1 light steel shield, +2 pick (heavy), cloak of protection +1, ring of major acid resistance, druid's vestment, ring of minor fire resistance, robe of eyes, potion of lesser restoration, potion of invisibility, potion of resist energy (fire) 30, potion of good hope, potion of water walk, potion of eagle’s splendor, 153000 gp



Any input, suggestions or comments are welcome..


----------



## Vascant (Dec 5, 2004)

*laughs* okay, I can see this will be a waste of time to even beta test with others.. Thanks and sorry for wasting your bandwidth to read.


----------



## Eternalknight (Dec 6, 2004)

Vascant said:
			
		

> *laughs* okay, I can see this will be a waste of time to even beta test with others.. Thanks and sorry for wasting your bandwidth to read.




No need to be like that, you gave it less than 24 hours mate 

However, a customizable stat-block generator sound interesting.  Is this kind of like Jamis Buck's generators?  If so, it definately interests me.

My only suggestion would be make sure it can handle Epic levels.


----------



## smetzger (Dec 6, 2004)

Vascant said:
			
		

> Possessions: +1 light steel shield, +2 pick (heavy), cloak of protection +1, ring of major acid resistance, druid's vestment, ring of minor fire resistance, robe of eyes, potion of lesser restoration, potion of invisibility, potion of resist energy (fire) 30, potion of good hope, potion of water walk, potion of eagle’s splendor, 153000 gp




Cloak of protection and robe of eyes can't be worn at the same time.  It doesn't look like the robe of eyes bonuses have been incorporated in the stats, so perhaps a note saying that it is carried and not worn.

Not sure what kinds of comments you are looking for.  I would be interested in more about the script design.  How does it fit in with the rest of the program?  Why not a GUI interface to add new items into the DB instead?  Why not a way to import & export stuff into the DB?


----------



## Vascant (Dec 6, 2004)

smetzger said:
			
		

> Cloak of protection and robe of eyes can't be worn at the same time.  It doesn't look like the robe of eyes bonuses have been incorporated in the stats, so perhaps a note saying that it is carried and not worn.
> 
> Not sure what kinds of comments you are looking for.  I would be interested in more about the script design.  How does it fit in with the rest of the program?  Why not a GUI interface to add new items into the DB instead?  Why not a way to import & export stuff into the DB?





Okay, I know we have a house rule of that very same thing but no where can I find a real rule... pg 214 of the DM states you can wear a robe and a cloak, and pg 265 does not give an exception..

When I first started coding this, I couldn't figure out any advantages to using a DB over flat script files however with flat script files, it is easier to make changes without having to worry about more gui's.  Late things may change, I have a single function that handles input.

The script language is starting to grow, now that the program can create a NPC from start to finish I am going thru and fleshing things out.  I am also putting Event Markers in locations so users can develop their own functionality as well (The event system will have a gui at some point).
Example - Armor quality (This is where you figure out if it is normal armor, masterwork or enchanted).  There are 3 options within the system
1.  The normal system and it figures it out based on wealth and CR
2.  A script call and the user can develop his own method for his world
3.  Equipment Designer - Every need a NPC who has certain kinds of equipment or you want an NPC and randomness just doesn't fit.  This screen is where you can select weapons, armor, shield and magic items worn.  Eventually, you will be able to save your designer selections.


----------



## Vascant (Dec 6, 2004)

Eternalknight said:
			
		

> No need to be like that, you gave it less than 24 hours mate
> 
> However, a customizable stat-block generator sound interesting.  Is this kind of like Jamis Buck's generators?  If so, it definately interests me.
> 
> My only suggestion would be make sure it can handle Epic levels.




Okay, no offense to Jamie's because I not only used his Gen for along time before coding my own but I even went thru the source code for design ideas as well.  This went way beyond Jamies and thats why I am coding it, cause I needed more.  Also Jamie's system is keyed off a single seed, while this may be great for testing and being able to duplicate a NPC it doesn't give me the kind of NPC's that have personality and reflect the regions they come from.  In Jamie's system there is one skill list for each class which is based off the the PHB, in mine the NPC's skill list is designed based on Class, Race, Region and Alignment.  These elements though are hard coded at the moment will also reside in the script function for it's specific event.
Epic levels:  The system will handle 4 Core classes up to 50th level in each, why did I stop coding it at 50th.. sounded good but can change easily.
I already have templates working as shown in one of my examples I posted before, Half Fiends.  With equipment getting done I am going back into Prestige Classes and working out what I need to have this functional.

Now here something I special I am striving for, unlike pretty much every other RPG Tool in the market, I am trying to keep it simple and smooth.  Jamie did a very good job at this.  Like his system, mine can also start creating NPC's with the selection of class and level, then click.  You can leave as much as you desire up to randomness or delve as deep as you desire for perfection of what you envision.  I am also working extremely hard on keeping the stat block itself to some kind of standard, at the moment using those designed more recently by wizards for such a standard.  Now if any of the PC Creation software people want to create imports for stat blocks, easy migration of data could be accomplished or if one already exists maybe I need to code an export function to meet that.


----------



## Vascant (Dec 6, 2004)

I have 2 attachments to this, screen shots.


----------



## rom90125 (Dec 6, 2004)

Wow, you've got my attention.  I too have started making mods to Jamie's Gen, but nothing on the scale of what you have already completed.  I'd be eager to test this app out...
Since you asked for comments, I'd like to see an NPC Gen with the  ability to specify specific schools of magic for a NPC and have the spell list automagically created for this specialist.  Unless I've missed something, none of the current NPC Gens support this feature.


----------



## devilish (Dec 6, 2004)

Looks good -- as I mentioned in the last post, we all need an equipment
generator for NPCs.

How do you do divine spells -- do you list the spells they have memorized or
just a block of spell levels available?


----------



## Vascant (Dec 6, 2004)

School Specialization:  Is it done, no - Will it be done, Yes.  The current spell selection is only my initial code "Lets get something running and testing".  I have about 2 pages of notes for what I want to change and add to the system.

Divine Spell Casting:  I was almost done when I started to purge my Equipment issues.  I have all the spells in the system though and classes are not that big of a deal to add now but I have yet to work out all the quarks for adding new core classes outside of "Hard Coding" them.  With all the work equipment is causing me to do on the scripting, I am seriously thinking about just working out all the external issues so classes can be added by script files rather then hard coding them. I just have not figured out how to overcome certain things yet, more design issues.  *chuckles* Which is why I probably have been coding for 29 years, I love the challange.  As far as what I will list, the idea is for when you generate a NPC under this system, it comes out complete, correct and ready to run.  So the spell selection will be made and listed.


----------



## rom90125 (Dec 6, 2004)

Vascant said:
			
		

> School Specialization:  Is it done, no - Will it be done, Yes.  The current spell selection is only my initial code "Lets get something running and testing".  I have about 2 pages of notes for what I want to change and add to the system.




If you are looking for a code monkey to assist with the effort, let me know.


----------



## willofgod (Dec 6, 2004)

Sweet.  I need a generator that does spells/spellbooks well.


----------



## Vascant (Dec 6, 2004)

rom90125 said:
			
		

> If you are looking for a code monkey to assist with the effort, let me know.




At this time I am not if for no other reason then alot of the design issues are in my head and most of what I am doing at this moment is with the scripting engine and adding magic items. Adding each magic item is just taking time but also forces me to add functionality where needed in the engine. 4-5 hours everyday go into this so it is getting done at a good pace.  

What does help the most is when people do point out things in the stat blocks that are incorrect, otherwise thats time I spent hunting out bugs or flaws in logic.

When I get to the point where I think the program can be branched out more, I will indeed ask if anyone wants to help.


----------



## andargor (Dec 6, 2004)

I'm happy to see this effort!

Can you provide a bit of info on your architecture? Language, database/flat files, etc.?

Also, is this going to be GPL/LGPL/Mozilla licensed? If so, I have a data extraction effort in progress (see sig), and you are welcome to it if it's useful. It's not "program friendly" yet, but does eliminate some drugery for now.

Andargor


----------



## Vascant (Dec 7, 2004)

I am currently using VB6 at the moment until I finish some of the POC and then may or may not migrate to C#.  It is a decision I will make based on factors I do not have yet, mostly dealing with how the application is handling things.  I also use inline ASM for somethings as well, when I know it will take VB or even C# a moment to weed thru some data, I just use ASM to accomplish the same task with great speed. 

D20 data is something that is ever changing it seems, not just between sourcebooks but also campaigns.  I decided for this is to a success in my mind, I needed data that could easily be altered.  Yet, I wanted it simple enough where someone without a Ph.D in AI could figure it out.  Flat files and vbscript seem to be my answer to everything at this moment.  Granted I could have used Access, XML or even mysql or Advantage however I would spend more time doing GUI's for users to manage data then actually working on the project, not a very good trade off.  So, I assumed everyone had notepad and could work with this.  I have however coded everything around a data engine, so if the time came and I changed the method of how my data existed, I could make such a change easily.  I have already designed one Script Assist screen though to help me do magic item scripts.  I hate VBScript..*laughs*  But I must admit, when any user can easily take an example of other magic items and add their own, who cares what I like or don't like 

Licensing, have yet to turn over that rock.  I have been on your site a few times and even read over the source code to your 2.xx version of Jamie's NPC Gen.  This project started out for me and needing something to fit what I envisioned.  When I am finished and ready to start beta testing seriously, I will take a step back for a moment and look at the licensing issues.


----------



## Eternalknight (Dec 7, 2004)

Vascant said:
			
		

> Okay, no offense to Jamie's because I not only used his Gen for along time before coding my own but I even went thru the source code for design ideas as well.  This went way beyond Jamies and thats why I am coding it, cause I needed more.




Excellent, you now have my undivided attention   Sounds exactly what I have been looking for.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 7, 2004)

This has also got my attention. Looks very good.


----------



## jezter6 (Dec 7, 2004)

If you ever decide to code this up for d20 modern, that would be pretty awesome.

I'm also a VB6 code monkey, so if you need an extra set of eyes and hands, let me know.


----------



## Vascant (Dec 7, 2004)

Actually, I am trying to keep both Modern and Future in mind.. so doing those version can be easily accomplished over the same core engine.


----------



## smetzger (Dec 7, 2004)

Vascant said:
			
		

> Okay, I know we have a house rule of that very same thing but no where can I find a real rule... pg 214 of the DM states you can wear a robe and a cloak, and pg 265 does not give an exception..




Ok, my bad.



			
				Vascant said:
			
		

> When I first started coding this, I couldn't figure out any advantages to using a DB over flat script files however with flat script files, it is easier to make changes without having to worry about more gui's.  Late things may change, I have a single function that handles input.




The advantage of a GUI over a script is that in order to do customization a person needs to learn the script language.  In the short run scripting is good to get your program off the ground.  However, I believe a GUI would be more desirable in the long run.  I know that I wouldn't want to learn a script language in order to do customizations.


----------



## smetzger (Dec 7, 2004)

Vascant said:
			
		

> I have 2 attachments to this, screen shots.




Are you using the usual static step through the character design process or is it more free-form?

Once a character is built how easy would it be to change the race, skills, feats, levels, classes etc?


----------



## Vascant (Dec 7, 2004)

smetzger said:
			
		

> Are you using the usual static step through the character design process or is it more free-form?
> 
> Once a character is built how easy would it be to change the race, skills, feats, levels, classes etc?




This is not for PC's, it is for NPC's.  If you mean change the options to create a new NPC, about 5 seconds?


To answer your question about scripts over DB.
Your idea of the long run and short run are not even remotely practical, if you wish an example of what you are talking about try out Etools.  D20 Data is far to dynamic to be stuck in any kind of structure and expect it to hold water for very long.  
This code handled all the functionality for a Ring of Jumping

Function ringofjumping()
	Call equipment.SkillBonus("Competence", "Jumping", 5, "Ring of jumping")
	ringofjumping = true
End Function

"Call equipment.SkillBonus" = The function that handles skill bonus
Type of bonus, Skill, Ranks, Item Name
"Competence", "Jumping", 5, "Ring of jumping"

"ringofjumping = true" = This returns true to add the item to your possessions or false to not add.

A scripting langauge is not a limitation but more an extention of functionality, if in ETools you wanted to change the way a weapon's plus was generated, you can't and when you ask CMP to code that in for you.. well I am sure you get the picture.  NPC Designer not only gives you the base system for generation, also a easy screen to set your own plus, AND the capability to code your own method for your own game.  Every piece of RPG Software tells you how you are going to play the game, reminds me of the 1ed war, "Are the books guidelines or rules" (*Laughs* yes I just dated myself), I know I do not like others telling me how to run my game so I won't tell anyone else how to run theirs.  
When I started coding the items and such, I realized I couldn't nail down a template function where all I did was plug in data and it ran, I found countless items that would break the mold or be to little to fit in it.  D20 and the English langauge have one thing in common, for every rule there is an exception.  Makes for some interesting coding to say the least.


----------



## Vascant (Dec 8, 2004)

The last few days have been solely working on the Equipment Engine and I think it is finally starting to shapen up nicely...There are a few new things I need to tie into the stat block functionality that it is not aware of, like bracers of archery and such that give a bonus to a category of weapons rather then a single weapon and are not actually a weapon themselves and the spell system needs to know about Ring of Wizardry type items.  Not including weapons and armor, I added 160 magic items to the system, pretty much anything that wasn't misc and was a body slot.  Also not yet using factors to determine if a magic item is rare, uncommon or common yet, I think I will code it but have an option to be turned off by the user.  

*chuckles* I also need to double check that each section is handling subtraction of gold correctly too.  I think it is but hey, I who knows.  Also need to work on things like the Vest body slot, since their are only 2 of them, it seems to result in every high level char having it, so I need to figure out a checks and balance system there I think.  Maybe certain body slots will have a factor to determine the likelyhood of a magic item in that slot.  This would reflect that cloaks are far more common then a vest or mantle.

I am open to ideas on this..

Anyways, here is the latest stat block results.


<Name>  human Sorcerer 12: CR 12; Medium Humanoid; HD 12d4  (HP 30); Init 0; Spd 30 ft.; AC 10, touch 10, flat-footed 10; Base Atk +6; Grp +9; Atk +11 melee (1d8+6, +2 Spear); Full Atk +11/+6 melee (1d8+6, +2 Spear); Space/Reach 5 ft./5 ft.; SA ; SQ ; AL N; SV Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +7; Str 16, Dex 10, Con 11, Int 14, Wis 9, Cha 19.

Skills: Bluff +14 (+3 Cha), Concentration +10, Gather Information +3 (+3 Cha), Knowledge (Arcana) +18 (+2 Int), Knowledge (Local) +2 (+2 Int), Listen +4 (-1 Wis), Search +9 (+2 Int), Spellcraft +8 (+2 Int), Spot -1 (-1 Wis).

Feats: Blind-Fight, Enlarge Spell, Extend Spell, Quick Draw, Shield Proficiency, Still Spell. 

Sorcerer Spells Known (6/7/7/7/6/5/3, base DC = 13 + spell level): 0 -- arcane mark, daze, detect poison, flare, ghost sound, light, message, ray of frost, resistance; 1st -- chill touch, disguise self, magic missile, mount, reduce person; 2nd -- arcane lock, blindness/deafness, bull's strength, darkness, hypnotic pattern, touch of idiocy; 3rd -- explosive runes, flame arrow, nondetection, phantom steed, slow; 4th -- animate dead, resilient sphere, secure shelter, wall of fire; 5th -- cloudkill, secret chest, telepathic bond; 6th -- move earth, permanent image.
Possessions: +2 spear, cloak of charisma +2, ring of improved climbing, ring of wizardry iii, robe of bones, vest of escape, potion of nondetection, oil of flame arrow, potion of gaseous form, 77750 gp,


----------



## smetzger (Dec 8, 2004)

Vascant said:
			
		

> This code handled all the functionality for a Ring of Jumping
> 
> Function ringofjumping()
> Call equipment.SkillBonus("Competence", "Jumping", 5, "Ring of jumping")
> ...




That can be done in a DB.  

Your scripting example is pretty simple.  Perhaps a GUI could build the script.

One other thing I thought of is the possibility of using a one handed weapon in two hands as this changes the strength modifier for damage.

Does your random weapon selection take into account the feats a character has?  Or vice versa?
Does Race and Class have an effect on weapons chosen?  For example, is it more likely for a Dwarf to weild an axe or a hammer than a sword?  If so, can the user change the 'randomness' of this?


----------



## Vascant (Dec 8, 2004)

smetzger said:
			
		

> That can be done in a DB.
> 
> Your scripting example is pretty simple.  Perhaps a GUI could build the script.
> 
> ...




Can it be done, sure.  Anything can be done.. just not worth it.  Everytime I change the table structure either I have to figure out how to migrate user data to the new structure or not care who loses what data.  Even in beta thats not a very user friendly move and does waste ALOT of time.  The scripts method does what I want, handles the data even when it changes and gives user more power over how things are selected and handled.  You cannot do that in a DB because the code is in the core exe then and not accessable to the user.  I think you would be surprized at just how it really couldn't be done if you tried coding this yourself,  I don't even like vbscript.. *laughs* but it is the best tool to accomplish the goal.  When I tested XML, I ran into some small glitches which I could find work arounds for but they were not pretty.  Who knows, maybe this tool is not for you.  I admit initially when I started coding this I had a DB and kept banging my head because I was being locked into things and not extending functionality.  Granted, can there be work arounds and make a DB work, yes I am sure of it but I end up spending more time on GUI's and DB Management then working on a NPC Gen. My goal is not manage to a DB but to build a NPC Gen that creates stat blocks that need no further editing.  I could have even used a DB to store the script functions, but why?

The NPC Gen system is pretty cut and dry until you add equipment into the system, even if normal and not magical equipment.  Now you are apply all the combat rules and a vast array of stat block modifications. *chuckles* I have coded Two Weapon Fighting rules 4 times so now modifiers are automatically applied now and are correct.  I used to wonder why no one had created a full blown NPC Generator(And get it right) before or why Jamie didn't add equipment or prestige classes, now I know.  Heck, Jamie even gave out his source code and no one managed to do it and it is 100% cleaner then mine.  It took andargor to update it for 3.5e and again, the source code is still out for that version.  When I first started this, it took me only a week to have fighters and rogues with a basic stat block, I realized then I wanted more out of this.  I looked at the NPC's on WotC website and said, I want that.  I want to be able to envision a NPC and have a stat block for it in under a minute, with setting up designer options, equipment and such.  If there are any designers that read this, how much time do you spend on your NPC's stat blocks you have in your sourcebooks or for a Dungeon submission.  Sometime tells me it is longer then a minute.

1.5 strength mod for damage when using 1 handed weapons, with 2 hands.  The code is there for it I just need to figure out how I want to put it into the system.  I will probably just have a check box in the Designer Option screen and have an event for it so you can code your own random method of determining if a NPC is using this rule.  Using this flow:

Determine if NPC has a single 1 handed weapon:
Check DesignerOptions.BruteForce = Yes|No
Run NPC.Event.BruceForce = Yes|No
Apply modifier if results = yes.

The events always have the last say in matters, if you choose not to code an event then it will simply stay with the Designer Options screen results.  An example is with Two Handed Weapon feat, after the system has determined all the feats and if he has "Two Handed Weapon", the system will automatically make sure he has the weapons to use this feat to his best advantage.

All weapons selections at this moment are based off class only but this will change when I move more of the system outside of the core exe.  It only makes more sense of races to have the greatest chance to have racial weapons.


----------



## smetzger (Dec 9, 2004)

Vascant said:
			
		

> Can it be done, sure.  Anything can be done.. just not worth it.  Everytime I change the table structure either I have to figure out how to migrate user data to the new structure or not care who loses what data.  Even in beta thats not a very user friendly move and does waste ALOT of time.  The scripts method does what I want, handles the data even when it changes and gives user more power over how things are selected and handled.  You cannot do that in a DB because the code is in the core exe then and not accessable to the user.  I think you would be surprized at just how it really couldn't be done if you tried coding this yourself,  I don't even like vbscript.. *laughs* but it is the best tool to accomplish the goal.




Actually I have done alot of the work and its all in the Database.  

Here is how your ring of jumping would look in a database...
<Name> Ring of Jumping
<KeyName> SkillBonus
<SubKeyName> Competence
<Value1>  Jump
<Value2>  5

The table may need a few more fields to accomodate other items, but that is the basics of it.

I agree that scripting is very flexible.  The drawback is that it is more complex for the user to use.  Because of this I feel that scripting is a first generation solution.


----------



## Vascant (Dec 9, 2004)

I think users are smarter then you give them credit.

I started this for me because no one had done what I needed.  I need something better then whats available today and rather then wait for someone else to do it, I was coding it myself.

If you think you can do better, then by all means.. prove it.  I will release mine the same day you do, charge the samething you do and lets see.

I have a Ph.D in AI and a Masters in Application Design, being called first generation is the AI field.. is like saying you are to stupid to have a thought and commonly used as a title for junior programmers.  I am not going to throw insults back.. So have a nice day please.

<Topic Closed>


----------



## rom90125 (Dec 9, 2004)

DM Genie, a popular DnD management suite, utilizes vbscript quite effectively.  By nature, any user that searches out and purchases DMG, or similar product, must have some proficiency with using computers that extends beyond opening a browser and/or checking e-mail.  Thus, it would seem that these users would be capable of learning a scripting language to support the app.  Additionally, if this NPC Gen is half as good as it looks thus far, what user wouldn't want the capability of extending the functionality with scripts?  Rewriting a script vs rebuilding a db....yeah, I'm with Vascant on this one...


----------



## smetzger (Dec 10, 2004)

Vascant said:
			
		

> I have a Ph.D in AI and a Masters in Application Design, being called first generation is the AI field.. is like saying you are to stupid to have a thought and commonly used as a title for junior programmers.  I am not going to throw insults back.. So have a nice day please.




I am sorry if you felt insulted.  I did not intend to come across that way.  You asked for comments in the Software Forum, I presumed that you wanted to discuss more than just the accuracy of your statblock.

I have done a fair amount of work on the problems that you are describing.  I do agree that scripts are very powerful and flexible and are a good way to tackle the problems of a character generator.  However, I still believe that the best design would be a flexible datastructure.  I think that if it was done correctly one would not need to alter the db structure for special cases and the code could key off the db and wouldn't need to be altered.

Unfortunately at the moment I do not have the spare time to continue my own development.  Your work does show good promise and your objectives line up very closely to my own objectives.  

Once again I am sorry if you felt insulted.

Thank You,
Scott Metzger


----------



## rom90125 (Dec 17, 2004)

Vascant, how goes the battle?


----------



## Vascant (Dec 17, 2004)

I have been posting updates on my site for anyone who was interested, over all didn't seem like really many were so I stopped wasting people's time.  I usually post daily on my site what I have worked on and such.  Earlier today I posted 200 stat blocks for people to look at and assist in finding flaws in the system, so far only 1 person has given really decent feedback and that came from the irc, not even web related.  

I originally posted here so people wouldn't have to be bothered checking multiple sites, lord knows I hate doing that myself.  But it came to the point, seemed it was just a wasted effort.  *chuckles* This forum is more geared to Halo 2 and such, which according to my son, it rules.  hehe


----------



## Chacal (Dec 17, 2004)

Vascant said:
			
		

> I have a Ph.D in AI and a Masters in Application Design,




Good for you. 
I think learning patience, psychology and humility  was a significant part of getting a PhD.

As in real life or research, you have to be prepared to confront your opinions with others, and you need to care at least a little for their  experience if you want to understand what they say.
There are plenty of very helpful people here that come from different backgrounds and are not meant 
to be used just as  beta testers.  I feel that they deserve better than your attitude.


Your work looks interesting and I'm sad that you're doing it a disservice by confusing the collaboration efforts of some with challenges and insults, then belittling those who offered to help.


Chacal


----------



## Vascant (Dec 17, 2004)

*chuckles* I had this entire reply typed out but when it came down to it, it doesn't matter.

You and your friend can be insulting if you so desire, I dropped the topic from here and keep it between friends.  After all, we do not care about DB's, flat files or insults, we share a common goal of needing a program that creates NPC's.  

As they say, Opinions are like *****.  So what would be the worth of them?  Debates and being proven wrong I love, because then I learn but preaching is a form of dictatorship.  You like your friend jumped really fast to stress I am wrong without really understanding.  Note, I am not saying I am right because I may not be however you have yet to prove I am wrong.  So, if you have something worthwhile to say, say it.. otherwise..why bother.


----------



## Sir Brennen (Dec 17, 2004)

Vascant said:
			
		

> I have been posting updates on my site for anyone who was interested, over all didn't seem like really many were so I stopped wasting people's time.  I usually post daily on my site what I have worked on and such.



I had to click on your name and view your public profile to find your site's address.  I see you intend it to be in you sig - perhaps you don't have the signature feature turned on?

Anyway, off to www.RPGAttitude.com


----------



## Vascant (Dec 18, 2004)

Sir Brennen said:
			
		

> I had to click on your name and view your public profile to find your site's address.  I see you intend it to be in you sig - perhaps you don't have the signature feature turned on?
> 
> Anyway, off to www.RPGAttitude.com




I double checked and it is turned on, I have noticed sometimes it shows up and sometimes it doesn't.  Not something I pay very much attention to enough to find the pattern of "why?".  Glad you found it


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 18, 2004)

Vascant said:
			
		

> I double checked and it is turned on, I have noticed sometimes it shows up and sometimes it doesn't.  Not something I pay very much attention to enough to find the pattern of "why?".  Glad you found it



 Signatures only show once per page.


----------



## Vascant (Dec 21, 2004)

I know checking multiple boards is a hassle for some, I would be one of them in fact. *chuckles*  So thought I would drop a note to those interested that I have posted Fighter Stat Block Beta 2 package on the site.  The last beta had 200 stat blocks, this time I have cut it down to 40 because I didn't want to kill people off from impact.  There have been a ton of changes, even a total recode of a core system.
  Hope you enjoy them and take a moment to comment, I really would enjoy knowing if something is wrong.  Thanks.

The site is www.rpgattitude.com, you can find the file on the front page and there is no need to register.


----------



## fredramsey (Dec 21, 2004)

Will the equipment generation generate mundane items like backpacks, etc?

I really, really want a one click NPC generator with realistic equipment. Maybe be able to create a cleric and choose:

1. City Dweller
2. Adventurer
3. Traveller

with appropriate equipment.


----------



## Vascant (Dec 21, 2004)

The system is already set up for that, I just have not fleshed out all the external scripts yet.  For equipment, you have options to choose from besides your own creativity; Race, Region, Class and Profession.  When I was coding it, I felt a city guard would have different equipment then a caravan guard and so coded it to handle such things.  The system is designed so that if you want a Ranger from a certain forest area to have a 45% chance of having winter cloak, it can do it.  On my site I posted an example of the skills script, next I will try and flesh out some of the equipment scripts and present those as an example.


----------



## fredramsey (Dec 21, 2004)

/drool

Can you put me on your mailing list or something? Because as soon as you get a working version, I will buy it. One (hopefully) minor request: Try to output the stat block in one of the two "standard" formats so I can paste it into DMGenie.

Good luck, and thanks for attempting this!   



			
				Vascant said:
			
		

> The system is already set up for that, I just have not fleshed out all the external scripts yet.  For equipment, you have options to choose from besides your own creativity; Race, Region, Class and Profession.  When I was coding it, I felt a city guard would have different equipment then a caravan guard and so coded it to handle such things.  The system is designed so that if you want a Ranger from a certain forest area to have a 45% chance of having winter cloak, it can do it.  On my site I posted an example of the skills script, next I will try and flesh out some of the equipment scripts and present those as an example.


----------



## Vascant (Dec 21, 2004)

You can check out the website to see the current format I am using and expanding upon.. www.rpgattitude.com  I am not really creating my own version but instead taking some of the most professional versions I have seen from wotc and using that structure.

Some of the stat block features can be edited by the user.

I also not against working with the guy over at DM Genie and coming up with something that works.  I own a copy of his software, just not installed.  This is going to show how long it has been sense I have used DM Genie, the last I knew the stat block import didn't work.  None the less, I will put it on my list of things to do.

Thanks


----------



## Vascant (Dec 23, 2004)

Beta 3 Stat Blocks are now available at www.rpgattitude.com.  I would also like to wish everyone happy holidays as well.

There are alot of fixes and the system is starting to come along nicely.  This beta marks the start of classes becoming scriptable and not hardcoded among many other changes.


----------



## Vascant (Dec 28, 2004)

Stat block beta 5 is now up for grabs on www.rpgattitude.com

Latest features include races are now complete scriptable and the first test subject was Githyanki.


----------



## Vascant (Dec 30, 2004)

Stat Block 6 is finished with all the changes/fixes discovered from the last Beta.  It can be located on the front page of www.rpgattitude.com

Thanks


----------



## Vascant (Dec 31, 2004)

<Name> Male human Fighter 20: CR 20; Medium Humanoid; HD 20d10+80  (HP 184); Init 2 (+2 Dex); Spd 20 ft.; AC 21 (+4 Banded mail, +1 Dex), touch 11, flat-footed 20; Base Atk +20; Grp +25; Atk +29 melee (1d8+4/19-20, +4 dire flail); Full Atk +27/+22/+17/+12 melee/+27 melee (1d8+9,1d8+4/19-20, +4 dire flail; Space/Reach 5 ft./5 ft.; SA ; SQ ; AL CG; SV Fort +16, Ref +8, Will +9; Str 20, Dex 15, Con 18, Int 14, Wis 13, Cha 13.

Skills: Balance +2 (+2 dex,-6 acp), Climbing +5 (+5 competence), Concentration +7 (+4 con), Craft (Leatherworking) +3 (+2 int), Decipher Script +7 (+2 int,+5 competence), Diplomacy +3 (+1 cha), Forgery +5 (+2 int), Gather Information +4 (+1 cha), Handle Animals +16, Hide -3 (+2 dex,-6 acp), Intimidate +21 (+1 cha), Jump +15 (+5 str,-6 acp), Knowledge (Local) +3 (+2 int), Listen +3 (+1 wis), Profession (Hunter) +2 (+1 wis), Ride +12 (+2 dex), Search +4 (+2 int), Sense Motive +7 (+1 wis), Spot +2 (+1 wis).

Feats: Blind-Fight, Cleave, Combat Expertise, Deflect Arrows, Dodge, Endurance, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (dire flail), Improved Bull Rush, Improved Feint, Improved Trip, Improved Unarmed Strike, Iron Will, Leadership, Mounted Combat, Negotiator, Power Attack, Quick Draw, Skill Focus (Jump), Two Weapon Fighting. 

Languages: Common, sphinx, sylvan
Ht: 6' 5", Wt: 253, Hair: Black , Eyes: Brown, Age: 44. 

Possessions: +4 banded mail, +4 dire flail, helm of comprehend languages and read, cloak of charisma +2, boots of teleportation, ring of air elemental command, ring of climbing, gauntlet of rust, robe of stars, hand of the mage, potion of bull’s strength, oil of greater magic weapon +1, potion of remove blindness/deafness, oil of magic weapon, oil of magic vestment +4, 20 pp, 12 gp, 9 sp, 13 cp, 707310 gp in other assets.


----------



## Knight Otu (Dec 31, 2004)

That looks very promising. A few things I noticed (for example, in this one of the characters from the newest batch):


> <Name> Female human Fighter 12: CR 12; Medium Humanoid; HD 12d10+36  (HP 111); Init 3 (+3 Dex); Spd 20 ft.*2*; AC 20 (+3 Half-plate), touch 10, flat-footed 20; Base Atk +12; Grp +16; Atk +17 ranged (1d6+2/18-20, +2 composite shortbow); Full Atk +17/+12/+7 ranged (1d6+2/18-20, +2 composite shortbow); Space/Reach 5 ft./5 ft.; SA ; SQ ; AL LE; SV Fort +15, Ref +11, Will +9; Str 19, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 19, Wis 13, Cha 10.
> 
> Skills: Concentration +5 (+3 con), Craft (Carpentry) +5 (+4 int), Craft (Sculpting) +6 (+4 int), Diplomacy +7, Heal +3 (+1 wis)*4*, Intimidate +9, Jump +12 (+4 str,-7 acp)*2*, Knowledge (Arcana) +5 (+4 int), Knowledge (Local) +5 (+4 int), Listen +4 (+1 wis)*4*, Ride +6 (+3 dex), Search +5 (+4 int), Speak Language +2*3*, Spot +3 (+1 wis)*4*, Survival +3 (+1 wis)*4*.
> 
> ...



*1*Composite shortbows are not Exotic, but martial weapons.
*2*It seems that the Jump penalty for low speed is not taken into account (-6 for every 10 feet slower than 30 ft.)
*3*The Speak Language skill does not add languages known.
*4*Bonuses from feats are not noted in the Skills line (though that may be due to output options?)
Characters with double weapons seem to only use the off-hand attack(s) if they have feats of the Two-Weapon Fighting Tree (which, again, may be due to output options).
 A few characters have Weapon Focus and further feats with the two-bladed sword, but do not have the Exotic Weapon Proficiency feat for the weapon. Also, it seems that in these cases, the non-proficiency penalty is not applied.
 I'm not sure where else the error appears, but in those characters with a two-bladed swords that do use off-hand attacks, the closing bracket ) is missing after the attack routine.

 A few questions:
 Related to *4* above - how far could the output be customized? Include skill ranks and feats? Not include any of the math?
 Regarding Epic Levels - would switching to different epic systems be a possibility for those disliking the official one (say, continue normally with BAB and saves, or different progressions)?
 How well would the program work with races that have racial HD?
 If I wanted to add an Action Point stat (ala Modern or Eberron), how fast could I do so?
 Do you take into account that Intelligence increases are not retroactive in regards to skill points? I understand that this is a pain to account for, so I don't expect it.

 Overall, I am very impressed. I can see it is hard work, and I'll watch the progress further.


----------



## Vascant (Dec 31, 2004)

1. Composite shortbows are not Exotic, but martial weapons.
* Fixed: The new weapon selection system had a slight glitch, I would love to blame it on drinking or drugs but since I do neither, just a bug thats fixed.
2.  It seems that the Jump penalty for low speed is not taken into account (-6 for every 10 feet slower than 30 ft.)
*  Good catch, totally evaded my attention.
3.  The Speak Language skill does not add languages known.
* Languages and such just went into this Beta, so look for that in the next run.
4.  Bonuses from feats are not noted in the Skills line (though that may be due to output options?)
Option, they are figured into the Mathmatics of the skill score reflected but I just had the feat option off as a default.

5.  Characters with double weapons seem to only use the off-hand attack(s) if they have feats of the Two-Weapon Fighting Tree (which, again, may be due to output options).
A few characters have Weapon Focus and further feats with the two-bladed sword, but do not have the Exotic Weapon Proficiency feat for the weapon. Also, it seems that in these cases, the non-proficiency penalty is not applied.

The NP penalty was due to the bug in No 1.  As it stands now, if a NPC has TWF and a Double weapon, he uses them.  Coded like that more because I haven't figured out a better way or no one has offered an idea of what they would like to see instead.  *Suggestions welcomed*

1.  I'm not sure where else the error appears, but in those characters with a two-bladed swords that do use off-hand attacks, the closing bracket ) is missing after the attack routine.
Not following this one, I will take a look and see if I can spot the exact error you are stating. If you could give the level of the NPC, it helps me in locating the issue.  There was a few bugs already given to me around this function, so maybe this is one of the same.

A few questions:
Related to 4 above - how far could the output be customized? Include skill ranks and feats? Not include any of the math?  
*  Yes, already the option to drop the math and as far as customization.. Tell me what you think should be there or what you are looking for and I can see how we can get it there.

Regarding Epic Levels - would switching to different epic systems be a possibility for those disliking the official one (say, continue normally with BAB and saves, or different progressions)?
Classes much like everything else are configured in scripts, VBScript to honest.  Some functions I want to make my life easy, I have hard coded and just call to it from the scripts but for the most part, the system is open for you to alter such things.
How well would the program work with races that have racial HD?
Haven't tried one yet, first non standard I did recently was Githyanki, was kind of a test case for branching out the races.  I can say this, the program will do it soon, it is a requirement I have for my own world and for this tool to be usefull for me.  The idea in this feature is this: For me to be able to design a script for any creature in the MM or race and the system can handle it.

If I wanted to add an Action Point stat (ala Modern or Eberron), how fast could I do so?
I don't play Modern or Eberron, today I will look into what action point stat is and tell you.

Do you take into account that Intelligence increases are not retroactive in regards to skill points? I understand that this is a pain to account for, so I don't expect it.
Yes it does, the NPC is developed exactly as PC's would be, 
1.  Increases the level by 1 (To include stat gain every 4 levels)
2.  Spends skill points
3.  Aquires feats
etc etc etc

So if the NPC's intelligence raises during the process, it is taking into account from that moment.  It was not such pain but I found more a requirement to make sure the system followed the rules of creation.

Hope I answered everything and thanks for taking a moment to take a look and most of all, your opinions and questions.


----------



## Vascant (Dec 31, 2004)

All of the bugs/issues stated above that I understood have been corrected and will be in the next Beta release which will be in the next day or so.  Now I can start working on some enhancements for the next release.


----------



## Vascant (Jan 1, 2005)

To crash into the new year, Stat Block Beta 7 is up for grabs on www.rpgattitude.com.  Mostly a bunch of small tweaks are in this one, with a few exceptions.

Here is a sample of this version:

<Name> Male human Fighter 12: CR 12; Medium Humanoid; HD 12d10+36  (HP 111); Init 2 (+2 Dex); Spd 20 ft.; AC 24 (+3 Banded mail, Cloak of protection +4, +1 Dex), touch 15, flat-footed 23; Base Atk +12; Grp +15; Atk +17 melee (1d8+6/17-20, +2 dire flail); Full Atk +17/+12/+7 melee (1d8+6/17-20, +2 dire flail); Space/Reach 5 ft./5 ft.; SA ; SQ ; AL LG; SV Fort +11, Ref +6, Will +4; Str 17, Dex 15, Con 16, Int 13, Wis 11, Cha 10.

Skills: Appraise +5 (+1 int,+2 feat), Concentration +7 (+3 con), Craft (Blacksmithing) +2 (+1 int), Craft (Weaponsmithing) +2 (+1 int), Decipher +2 (+2 feat), Disable Device +2 (+1 int), Gather Information +4 (+2 feat), Heal +2 (+2 feat), Intimidate +15, Knowledge (The Planes) +4 (+1 int), Listen +5 (+2 feat), Ride +7 (+2 dex), Search +5 (+1 int,+2 feat), Spot +2 (+2 feat), Survival +2 (+2 feat), Use Rope +2.

Feats: Alertness, Blind-Fight, Combat Expertise, Combat Reflexes, Diligent, Dodge, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (dire flail), Improved Critical (dire flail), Improved Feint, Improved Trip, Investigator, Quick Draw, Self Sufficient. 

Languages: Common, orc
Ht: 5' 10", Wt: 168, Hair: Brown , Eyes: Hazel, Age: 36. 

Possessions: +3 banded mail, +2 dire flail, ring of water walking, ring of minor fire resistance, amulet of mighty fists +2, cloak of protection +4, potion of owl’s wisdom, oil of magic vestment +5, potion of protection from arrows 10/magic, 17 pp, 20 gp, 5 sp, 18 cp, 58960 gp in other assets.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 1, 2005)

Vascant said:
			
		

> 1. I'm not sure where else the error appears, but in those characters with a two-bladed swords that do use off-hand attacks, the closing bracket ) is missing after the attack routine.
> Not following this one, I will take a look and see if I can spot the exact error you are stating. If you could give the level of the NPC, it helps me in locating the issue. There was a few bugs already given to me around this function, so maybe this is one of the same.



 The second character I quoted in my above post is an example for this error. I haven't encountered it in the v7 characters.



> Related to 4 above - how far could the output be customized? Include skill ranks and feats? Not include any of the math?
> * Yes, already the option to drop the math and as far as customization.. Tell me what you think should be there or what you are looking for and I can see how we can get it there.



 I've seen that you turned on the feat option for the v7 characters - is it possible to show the names of the feats instead of just "feat"? Otherwise, it sounds like most is already there.

 By the way - Skill Focus should provide a +3 bonus, not a +2 bonus.

 As for the double weapons (and two-weapon fighting in general) - maybe there is a possibility for a display option where you can choose to show


the standard, as it is now,   
never show the routine with the off-hand attack,   
always show the routine with the off-hand attack, or   
show the routine both with and without the off-hand attack. 
 Not knowing your code, I don't know how easy that could be pulled off, though...

 Another Skill/Feat related problem - Several characters have a "Decipher" skill instead of or in addition to Decipher Script. Each of those characters has the "Diligent" feat, so I suspect that the problem is in the feat.


----------



## Vascant (Jan 1, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I've seen that you turned on the feat option for the v7 characters - is it possible to show the names of the feats instead of just "feat"? Otherwise, it sounds like most is already there.



Working on this one, yes I can just will take a few changes in the system is all but will be in v8 


			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> By the way - Skill Focus should provide a +3 bonus, not a +2 bonus.



*fixed*


			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> As for the double weapons (and two-weapon fighting in general) - maybe there is a possibility for a display option where you can choose to show
> 
> 
> the standard, as it is now,
> ...



I honestly can say, I don't know.  Automating the d20 rules in this area is pretty much balancing on a thread.  Right now I am using the TWF as an indicater and from there the system makes sure the NPC either has the correct weapons or is using the weapons to match the feat.  Something like this will wait until I reach a point where I am recoding that section and then will become part of the functions requirements.


			
				Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Another Skill/Feat related problem - Several characters have a "Decipher" skill instead of or in addition to Decipher Script. Each of those characters has the "Diligent" feat, so I suspect that the problem is in the feat.



Yeah, will have to look into that one but will be fixed in v8


----------



## Vascant (Jan 2, 2005)

I haven't finished the changes/features I want to add to Beta 8 before release but I have finished everything found thus far, so I am going to post them here and now so you can check them out and make sure it has achieved what you were looking for.
I am hoping to release the next version either later today or tommorrow depending on how much I get finished.  I do want to say, thank you for all your input thus far, it has been very helpful.


<Name> Male human Fighter 12: CR 12; Medium Humanoid; HD 12d10+36  (HP 96); Init 2 (+2 Dex); Spd 30 ft.; AC 25 (Ring of protection +5, +3 Half-plate), touch 15, flat-footed 25; Base Atk +12; Grp +16; Atk +19 melee (1d6+8/19-20, +2 light mace) or +19 melee (1d10+7/19-20, +3 bastard sword); Full Atk +17/+12/+7 melee (1d10+7/19-20, +3 bastard sword) and +17 melee (1d6+6/19-20, +2 light mace); Space/Reach 5 ft./5 ft.; SA ; SQ ; AL LN; SV Fort +15, Ref +8, Will +7; Str 19, Dex 15, Con 20, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 9.

Skills: Appraise +5 (+1 int,+2 diligent), Concentration +9 (+5 con), Craft (Sculpting) +2 (+1 int), Decipher Script +4 (+1 int,+2 diligent), Disable Device +3 (+1 int), Gather Information +2 (-1 cha), Intimidate +14 (-1 cha), Jumping +5 (+5 competence), Knowledge (Local) +2 (+1 int), Listen +2 (+1 wis), Search +6 (+1 int), Spot +3 (+1 wis), Tumble -4 (+2 dex,-7 acp).

Feats: Blind-Fight, Cleave, Combat Expertise, Diligent, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (bastard sword), Great Cleave, Improved Overrun, Improved Trip, Leadership, Power Attack, Two Weapon Fighting, Weapon Focus (light mace), Weapon Specialization (light mace). 

Languages: Common, celestial
Ht: 5' 8", Wt: 160, Hair: Black , Eyes: Hazel, Age: 36. 

Possessions: +3 half-plate, +2 light mace, +3 bastard sword, cloak of resistance +2, boots of striding and springing, ring of spell storing, ring of protection +5, amulet of health +4, potion of gaseous form, potion of resist energy (cold) 10, potion of good hope, 16 pp, 11 gp, 17 sp, 12 cp, 50160 gp in other assets.


<Name> Male human Fighter 15: CR 15; Medium Humanoid; HD 15d10+45  (HP 122); Init 3 (+3 Dex); Spd 20 ft.; AC 20 (+3 Chainmail, +2 Dex), touch 12, flat-footed 18; Base Atk +15; Grp +18; Atk +21 melee (1d8+3/19-20, +3 dire flail) or +21 melee (1d10+6/19-20, +3 bastard sword); Full Atk +21/+16/+11 melee (1d10+6/19-20, +3 bastard sword) or +19/+14/+9 melee/+19 melee (1d8+6,1d8+3/19-20, +3 dire flail; Space/Reach 5 ft./5 ft.; SA ; SQ ; AL LG; SV Fort +17, Ref +13, Will +13; Str 17, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 15, Wis 13, Cha 10.

Skills: Appraise +4 (+2 int,+2 diligent), Balance -1 (+3 dex,-5 acp), Craft (Painting) +5 (+2 int), Decipher Script +6 (+2 int,+2 diligent), Diplomacy +4 (+2 synergy,+2 negotiator), Intimidate +13, Jump +9 (+3 str,-6 speed,-5 acp), Knowledge (Local) +5 (+2 int), Listen +5 (+1 wis), Perform (Act) +1, Profession (Hunter) +2 (+1 wis), Search +7 (+2 int), Sense Motive +8 (+1 wis,+2 negotiator), Spot +2 (+1 wis), Survival +2 (+1 wis), Swim +0 (+3 str,-10 acp), Swimming +5 (+5 competence), Use Magic Device +1.

Feats: Blind-Fight, Cleave, Combat Expertise, Combat Reflexes, Diligent, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (bastard sword), Exotic Weapon Proficiency (dire flail), Improved Bull Rush, Improved Overrun, Iron Will, Leadership, Negotiator, Power Attack, Track, Two Weapon Fighting. 

Languages: Common, aquan, sylvan
Ht: 6' 1", Wt: 180, Hair: Red , Eyes: Grey, Age: 39. 

Possessions: +3 chainmail, +3 bastard sword, +3 dire flail, cloak of resistance +5, ring of minor sonic resistance, ring of swimming, oil of magic stone, potion of delay poison, potion of resist energy (electricity) 20, potion of cat’s grace, 11 pp, 17 gp, 19 sp, 3 cp, 135275 gp in other assets.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 2, 2005)

The display of the feat name is good, thanks. 

 The second character has the closing bracket ) problem again, after the full attack routine for the dire flail. Also, there seem to be a few problems with the stat boosting items, but I'll look at it in the beta 8 characters again.

  Not sure if it's fixed in v8, but a few characters in v7 have a Handle Animal*s* skill, instead of a Handle Animal skill. I missed that at first (thinking of it as a minor nitpick), until I saw that one character (the first Male Fighter 16) had both Handle Animal and Handle Animals as skills.


----------



## Wonko the Sane (Jan 2, 2005)

The first character has too many skill points (should be 45 - or less, if the ability bumps every 4th level went into INT), and it doesn't look like ACP is applied to all skills that they should be (Jump in the 1st example).

Looking good, though


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 2, 2005)

I think you've forgot to account for the human bonus skill points, Wonko. But you're right about the Jump problem. I think that's another case of two different skill names screwing things up...


----------



## Vascant (Jan 2, 2005)

Skill points have been right and the way the system gains new points it almost can't go wrong, key word.. Almost.  What can go wrong is in the purchasing or adding ranks from the different systems talking to each other.  

The Handle Animal(s) issue is fixed now, because everything relies on external data in this part of the system it has 1 golden rule, whatever you type is right and adjusts the system to fix that.  This is why I am doing so much testing though, to get the data and the system correct and working together.

Bracket issue:  I see what you mean now and will look into that for v8

Jump, I agree thats a error just gonna have to see if I can get it to duplicate whatever went wrong. *I spoke to soon, fixed*  Seems I broke it when I fixed the Boots of striding and springing problem.


----------



## Vascant (Jan 2, 2005)

<Name> Female human Fighter 14: CR 14; Medium Humanoid; HD 14d10+42  (HP 125); Init 6 (+2 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative); Spd 20 ft.; AC 18 (+3 Hide, +2 Dex), touch 12, flat-footed 16; Base Atk +14; Grp +19; Atk +22 melee (1d8+3/17-20, +3 dire flail); Full Atk +20/+15/+10 melee/+20 melee (1d8+8,1d8+3/17-20, +3 dire flail); Space/Reach 5 ft./5 ft.; SA ; SQ ; AL N; SV Fort +17, Ref +9, Will +9; Str 21, Dex 15, Con 16, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 13.

Skills: Balance +1 (+2 dex,-3 acp), Craft (Carpentry) +4 (+2 int), Handle Animal +8 (+1 cha), Heal +7 (+2 wis), Jump +13 (+5 str,-6 speed,-3 acp), Knowledge (Local) +3 (+2 int), Knowledge (Religion) +4 (+2 int), Listen +8 (+2 wis,+2 alertness), Ride +19 (+2 dex,+2 synergy), Search +3 (+2 int), Spot +7 (+2 wis,+2 alertness), Survival +6 (+2 wis).

Feats: Alertness, Blind-Fight, Cleave, Combat Expertise, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (dire flail), Great Fortitude, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Critical (dire flail), Improved Disarm, Improved Initiative, Improved Trip, Mounted Combat, Power Attack, Two Weapon Fighting. 

Languages: Common, giant, gnome
Ht: 5' 6", Wt: 124, Hair: Black , Eyes: Hazel, Age: 35. 

Possessions: +3 hide, +3 dire flail, cloak of resistance +3, ring of minor acid resistance, gauntlets of ogre power, vest of escape, ring of major electricity resistance, potion of nondetection, oil of magic weapon, potion of barkskin +4, potion of shield of faith +3, 16 pp, 16 gp, 8 sp, 17 cp, 102795 gp in other assets.


----------



## Vascant (Jan 2, 2005)

There was a problem with the Str Bonus for damage with the normal attack when dealing with Double weapons:  This is now fixed.


----------



## Vascant (Jan 3, 2005)

Just finished up with some brief testing of my own and now the new Stat Block Beta 8 is ready for action *Hopefully* www.rpgattitude.com

<Name> Female human Fighter 10: CR 10; Medium Humanoid; HD 10d10+30  (HP 75); Init 4 (+4 Dex); Spd 30 ft.; AC 21 (Amulet of natural armor +2, +2 Scale mail, +3 Dex), touch 13, flat-footed 18; Base Atk +10; Grp +14; Atk +19 ranged (1d6+5/18-20, +2 composite shortbow with +1 arrow) or +16 melee (1d8+6/19-20, +2 two-bladed sword); Full Atk +14/+9 melee/+14 melee (1d8+6,1d8+2/19-20, +2 two-bladed sword) or +19/+14 ranged (1d6+5/18-20, +2 composite shortbow with +1 arrow); Space/Reach 5 ft./5 ft.; SA ; SQ ; AL LE; SV Fort +10, Ref +7, Will +5; Str 18, Dex 18, Con 16, Int 15, Wis 14, Cha 14.

Skills: Climb +8 (+4 str,-4 acp), Concentration +7 (+3 con), Craft (Bowmaking) +3 (+2 int), Decipher Script +4 (+2 int), Gather Information +4 (+2 cha), Intimidate +15 (+2 cha), Jump +5 (+4 str,+5 competence,-4 acp), Knowledge (History) +4 (+2 int), Knowledge (Local) +3 (+2 int), Listen +5 (+2 wis,+2 alertness), Ride +17 (+4 dex), Spot +7 (+2 wis,+2 alertness).

Feats: Alertness, Combat Reflexes, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (two-bladed sword), Greater Weapon Focus (composite shortbow), Improved Overrun, Power Attack, Quick Draw, Two Weapon Defense, Two Weapon Fighting, Weapon Focus (composite shortbow), Weapon Specialization (composite shortbow). 

Languages: Common, sylvan, draconic
Ht: 5' 10", Wt: 170, Hair: Blond , Eyes: Hazel, Age: 31. 

Possessions: +2 scale mail, +2 two-bladed sword, +2 composite shortbow with 24 +1 arrows, boots of striding and springing, ring of minor spell storing, ring of counterspells, amulet of natural armor +2, oil of flame arrow, potion of displacement, potion of barkskin +4, 11 pp, 18 gp, 11 sp, 14 cp, 17315 gp in other assets.


----------



## Vascant (Jan 3, 2005)

Just an FYI: I uploaded a new batch for v8, seems all the crit ranges were coming acrossed incorrect and I felt this needed to be fixed and uploaded.  I think this was broken in v7 but we all missed it.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 3, 2005)

I'm currently trying to go through v8 with a truly fine-toothed comb. Skill Names, at the moment.


----------



## Vascant (Jan 3, 2005)

Wonderful to hear, I have already started posting things others have found and if I have resolved them or not in the commects section of the v8 thread on my board.  I look forward to anything you discover.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 3, 2005)

Still based on the old v8 batch:

 Skill name issues:
 Male Human Fighter 5 has Jumping as a skill instead of Jump (and a ring of Jumping)

 Female Human Fighter 8 has Climb and Climbing as skills (and a ring of improved Climbing)

 Female Human Fighter 8 (a later one) has Swimming as a skill instead of Swim (and a ring of Swimming)

 Female Human Fighter 9 has Jump and Jumping as skills (and a ring of improved Jumping)

 Male Human Fighter 14 has Climb and Climbing as skills (and a ring of Climbing)

 Female Human Fighter 19 has Jump and Jumping as skills (and a ring of improved Jumping)

 Basically, it seems the rings of <Skill Bonus> seem to apply their bonuses to the wrong skill, and are thus added in.

 Misc Skill Issues:
 Use Rope doesn't seem to receive bonuses for Dexterity. At least, they are not written out.



> Also question, I have not looked yet but if anyone knows off the top, Str bonus to weapons used with 2 hands, is the 1.5 rounded up or down. Guess this would also follow suite with the .5 str damage for off handed weapons.



 Standard procedure is to round down all fractions.


----------



## Vascant (Jan 3, 2005)

Fixed and Fixed

And thanks for the answer, I took a moment and found it I think in the faq


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 3, 2005)

Armor Class Issue
 Male human Fighter 4, Male human Fighter 15 get a +2 Dex bonus despite wearing half-plate.
 Male human Fighter 10 gets a +1 Dex bonus despite wearing half-plate.

 All three are carrying tower shields, so I assume the problem is with the tower shield overwriting the max Dex bonus of the armor.


----------



## Vascant (Jan 3, 2005)

Yeah, some strange code I wrote there, looks like I just took the ACP system and applied it across the board.  Thanks and fixed.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 3, 2005)

I couldn't find any character with an amulet of health in the current batch, but there where a few in previous batches. In the previous versions, none of them received the additional hit points they should for the increased Constitution score.


----------



## Vascant (Jan 3, 2005)

Actually I caught that earlier when I was checking for spelling of skill names


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 3, 2005)

Okay, didn't know that. 
 Information continues to trickle...

 Improved Grapple should add a +4 bonus to Grp.


----------



## Vascant (Jan 3, 2005)

Trickle or mad rush is fine by me, I have a list of things I wish to accomplish beyond anything else people find because I know after seeing the code over and over again it is hard for me to see stat blocks with a new eye.

Plus you have been fantastic for finding the small details that don't jump out and yell "Broken!"

PS. *Fixed*


----------



## Vascant (Jan 4, 2005)

Seems to be an issue with the site www.rpgattitude.com but in the meantime coding goes on.  I have finished most of what I wanted this morning and have but a few other small things to fix or add before v9, so hopefully the site problems will be resolved by then.


----------



## Vascant (Jan 4, 2005)

*Scratch this*  Strange, the post after this should have been here since it was an edit.. the web is all around wierd today.


----------



## Vascant (Jan 4, 2005)

With all the changes finished and the site is back up and running it seems, v9 is now up for grabs on www.rpgattitude.com


<Name> Male human Fighter 9: CR 9; Medium Humanoid; HD 9d10+27  plus 3 (HP 74); Init 2 (+2 Dex); Spd 20 ft.; AC 22 (+2 Heavy steel Shield, +2 Banded mail), touch 10, flat-footed 22; Base Atk +9; Grp +12; Atk +16 melee (1d8+5/x2, +2 heavy mace) or +16 melee (1d4+7/x2, +2 light hammer); Full Atk +16/+11 melee (1d8+5/x2, +2 heavy mace); Space/Reach 5 ft./5 ft.; SA ; SQ ; AL N; SV Fort +11, Ref +5, Will +4; Str 17, Dex 14, Con 17, Int 13, Wis 13, Cha 14.

Skills: Concentration +6 (+3 con), Craft (Stonemasonry) +4 (+1 int), Intimidate +14 (+2 cha), Listen +2 (+1 wis), Move Silently -1 (+2 dex,+5 competence,-8 acp), Ride +8 (+2 dex,+3 skill focus), Search +3 (+1 int), Spot +4 (+1 wis), Use Rope +8 (+2 dex).

Feats: Great Fortitude, Greater Weapon Focus (light hammer), Greater Weapon Focus (heavy mace), Improved Sunder, Power Attack, Skill Focus (Ride), Toughness, Weapon Focus (light hammer), Weapon Focus (heavy mace), Weapon Specialization (light hammer). 

Languages: Common, sylvan
Ht: 5' 9", Wt: 164, Hair: Black , Eyes: Hazel, Age: 33. 

Possessions: +2 heavy steel shield, +2 banded mail, +2 heavy mace, +2 light hammer, cloak of charisma +4, boots of elvenkind, ring of ram, ring of feather falling, oil of darkness, potion of shield of faith +5, potion of cure light wounds, 9 pp, 17 gp, 17 sp, 12 cp, 10367 gp in other assets.


----------



## Vascant (Jan 4, 2005)

Since the site seems to be having issues today I am going to attach the v9 file here for people to be able to download it.
I apologize if this causes any problems for anyone..


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 4, 2005)

Quick observation - it seems that the Dex bonus is no longer added to armor class. Related to tower shield fix?

 Hope the problems with your site resolve soon!


----------



## Vascant (Jan 4, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Quick observation - it seems that the Dex bonus is no longer added to armor class. Related to tower shield fix?
> 
> Hope the problems with your site resolve soon!




Yeah, well was fixed and then when I went in and organized some of the settings I replaced the -99's with 0.  Stupid oversight of mine.  I double checked the rest and they are correct according to what was there before.

Thanks.

As for the site.. *chuckles* who knows, I just code  and let someone else worry about that.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 4, 2005)

Two more:

 Magic and masterwork armor and shields have the wrong Armor Check Penalty. The penalty should be reduced by 1 for the armor being masterwork.

 Gloves of Swimming and Climbing grant their bonus to Swimming and Climbing skills instead of Swim and Climb.


----------



## Vascant (Jan 4, 2005)

*laughs* 

Okay, this is one of those times when I coded it in my head, knew what exactly what I wanted to happen and ....yep, didn't do it.

Both will be fixed in about... Okay done *Fixed and Fixed*


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 4, 2005)

No new errors yet, but a request: Would it be possible to get batches with other classes? While we can catch a lot with fighters, ultimately, they are limited in what we can get out of them.

 On a side note - I don't remember seeing characters with multiple instances of Toughness. Is that possible?


----------



## Vascant (Jan 4, 2005)

Fighters has always been my starting block mainly cause it handled 80% of the issues that would come, so I figured it would be a good place to start out at.  Getting assistance in finding bugs in the system has been anything but easy and in fact, you are the first person to really be consistant.  
At present I have 3 classes that I finished but then finally figured out how to script the entire class and so I am back to just Fighter and have for the past 2 weeks just hammering out bugs and increasing functionality of the over all stat block.  Moving other things along, I am also in the middle of creating a new set a spell data, mostly by hand.  For what I want the stat block to display I found that I needed a certain amount of data and of course, in a certain way.  

Long story short, I am getting there and you are helping alot.  Hopefully after this only small issues will creep up and we have worked out alot of the heavier issues.  Now I can turn my focus into extending the Class, Race and Template functionality.  I want more then just me being able to hard code a class or a race but where you can read something in a dragon magazine and say, I need some NPC's for my next game with information in a article AND the system be able to handle it.


Also attached is Beta 10, these include all the fixed found in Beta 9


PS.  To answer the other question, yes it is possible.  There is an algo there though that takes into consideration Current HP's, Level and Con Stat Bonus, the result is an attempt to see if getting another feat would be more worth while.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 4, 2005)

Vascant said:
			
		

> Also attached is Beta 10, these include all the fixed found in Beta 9.



 Thanks for the answers, and thanks for attaching the file. I wasn't able to access it at RPGAttitude.


----------



## Vascant (Jan 4, 2005)

Yeah, wife called and needed me to look something up.  Doesn't she realize I am busy!  *chuckles* It is fixed already though.


----------



## Vascant (Jan 4, 2005)

There is a glitch in the code when applying the Magical and Masterwork ACP modifier, it allowed ACP to get above "0".  This is now fixed

Also

Enchanted bows and enchanted arrows were combining, they do not stack in 3.5


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 4, 2005)

Vascant said:
			
		

> Enchanted bows and enchanted arrows were combining, they do not stack in 3.5



 I was about to say that, but was too slow.  I didn't find anything beyond those two issues.

 A few questions again:
 Do you include the stat adjustments for age?
 How are magic weapons and armor created? Do you take a base item and add adjustments (such as by checking - the character could afford a mithral armor)?
 Is it my imagination, or were the average stats a bit lower in the more recent batches?


----------



## Vascant (Jan 5, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> I was about to say that, but was too slow.  I didn't find anything beyond those two issues.
> 
> A few questions again:
> Do you include the stat adjustments for age?
> ...



1.  No  I am not handling stat adjustment for ages, I can if you would like it too.  This is all handled in scripts and can easily be altered by any user of the system
2.  Weapons and Armor are designed based on factors and then a final price is achieved and finally if the NPC can afford it.  Based on level and if a primary or secondary weapon the system figures out a low and high weapon mod and then lets the fate of randomness be the last factor.  There is also a script event here that a user can override all this and create their own system for determining the weapon and armor mod.
3.  Your imagination, the stats system hasn't been changed in a few Beta's


----------



## Vascant (Jan 5, 2005)

All of the bugs have been cleared out from the last Beta and v11 is now available at www.rpgattitude.com.  Many thanks to Knight Otu and vesse for their hard work and assistance thus far.


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 5, 2005)

> There is also a stat block question, lets say you gain regeneration or fire resistance/10 from a magic item, does that ability become noted in the SQ or SA line that applies?



 I'd say yes. It adds to the usefulness of the stat block at least. Nothing like noticing that the character should have been immune to the fireballs the wizard has flung at him to ruin things. 

  Regarding age adjustments - it would at least be a nice option to have, but at least for me, not strictly necessary.

 Edit: Robe of stars should grant +1 luck bonuses to all saves


----------



## Vascant (Jan 5, 2005)

Fixing the robe now..

Age adjustment is easy and is totally script based so people can remove it from the system if they do not want it, except it in the next release.

And I will work on adding all the new SQ and SA data..


----------



## Knight Otu (Jan 5, 2005)

Couldn't find anything new in 11a so far.


----------



## Vascant (Jan 5, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Couldn't find anything new in 11a so far.




Do you know I have been waiting to read that since Sept 18th.. *chuckles*


----------



## Vascant (Jan 15, 2005)

For those that gave me the needed information, NPC Designer: Phase 2 has began and in your email should be all the information needed.  Progress of the next phase of testing will be publicly posted though at www.rpgattitude.com.


----------



## Vascant (Jan 15, 2005)

Just thought I would provide a little sample of the correct stat block and material being tested:
Adelam: Male human/half-red dragon Fighter 10: CR 12;  medium dragon (augmented humanoid); HD 10d10+40  (HP 113); Init 2 (+2 Dex); Spd 20 ft.; AC 23 (+4 natural, +2 Half-plate), touch 10, flat-footed 23; Base Atk +10; Grp +18; Atk +18 melee (1d4+8, Claws) or +18 melee (1d6+8, Bite) or +20 melee (1d8+13/19-20, +2 two-bladed sword); Full Atk +20/+15 melee (1d8+13/19-20, +2 two-bladed sword) and +13 melee (1d6+8, Bite) or +18/+13 melee (1d4+8, Claws) and +13 melee (1d6+8, Bite); Space/Reach 5 ft./5 ft.; SA breath weapon (30-ft. cone of fire), ; SQ darkvision 60 ft., immunity to sleep, paralysis, fire, low-light vision; AL CE; SV Fort +11, Ref +5, Will +3; Str 26, Dex 14, Con 18, Int 14, Wis 10, Cha 10.

Skills: Climb +7 (+8 str,+5 competence,-6 acp), Craft (Weaponsmithing) +5 (+2 int), Handle Animal +4, Heal +4, Intimidate +13, Knowledge (Local) +4 (+2 int), Listen +2, Move Silently +1 (+2 dex,+5 competence,-6 acp), Ride +13 (+2 dex), Search +5 (+2 int), Spot +2, Swim +1 (+8 str,+5 competence,-12 acp), Use Rope +6 (+2 dex).

Feats: Blind-Fight, Combat Expertise, Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (two-bladed sword), Improved Feint, Mounted Combat, Power Attack, Ride By Attack, Track, Trample. 

Languages: Common, giant, goblin.
Ht: 6' 1", Wt: 225, Hair: Red, Eyes: Blue, Age: 32. 

Breath Weapon (Su): Once per day, He can breath a 30-foot cone of fire that deals 6d8 points of fire damage to creatures within its area. A successful Reflex save (DC 14) reduces the damage by half.

Low-Light Vision: Adelam can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar low-light conditions.

Possessions: +2 half-plate, +2 two-bladed sword, boots of elvenkind, ring of force shield, ring of evasion, gloves of swimming and climbing, potion of bull’s strength, potion of bear’s endurance, potion of greater magic fang +5, 12 pp, 9 gp, 10 sp, 12 cp, 24600 gp in other assets.


----------



## Vascant (Jan 19, 2005)

Just wanted to announce the beta test team is now working towards finalizing the NPC Designer: Phase 2 Beta.  Thanks to the hard work work Knight Otu and vesse the Scripting engine handling templates is working smoothly and such examples are now not just possible but able to be enhanced by the NPC Designer user.  Alot of the example scripts have been posted on www.rpgattitude.com, along with conversations dealing what features desired, needed or broken/bugged and need to be fixed.

Oneiireria: Female Dwarf/Half-Red Dragon Fighter 5: CR 7;  Medium Dragon (Augmented Humanoid); HD 5d10+20  (HP 58); Init 1 (+1 Dex); Spd 20 ft.; AC 26 (+4 natural, Ring of protection +1, +2 Full plate, +1 Dex), touch 12, flat-footed 25; Base Atk +5; Grp +13; Atk +13 melee (1d4+8/x2, 2 Claws) or +13 melee (1d6+8/x2, Bite) or +14 melee (1d6+11/x2, quarterstaff); Full Atk +14 melee (1d6+11/x2, quarterstaff) and +8 melee (1d6+8/x2, Bite) or +13 melee (1d4+8/x2, 2 Claws) and +8 melee (1d6+8/x2, Bite); Space/Reach  ft./ ft.; SA breath weapon (30-ft. cone of fire), ; SQ darkvision 60 ft., immunity to sleep, paralysis and fire, dwarven traits, darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision; AL CE; SV Fort +8, Ref +2, Will +3; Str 26, Dex 12, Con 19, Int 14, Wis 11, Cha 9.

Skills: Appraise +3 (+5 armorsmithing, +5 leatherworking) (+2 int), Concentration +5 (+4 con), Craft (Armorsmithing) +12 (+2 int,+2 racial), Craft (Leatherworking) +9 (+2 int), Craft (Pottery) +3 (+2 int), Handle Animal +3 (-1 cha), Knowledge (Architecture and Engineering) +4 (+2 int), Ride +5 (+1 dex).

Feats: Combat Expertise, Combat Reflexes, Iron Will, Power Attack, Weapon Focus (quarterstaff). 

Languages: Common, dwarven, goblin, orc.
Ht: 3' 11", Wt: 136, Hair: Brown, Eyes: Brown, Age: 61. 

Breath Weapon (Su): Once per day, She can breath a 30-foot cone of fire that deals 6d8 points of fire damage to creatures within its area. A successful Reflex save (DC 14) reduces the damage by half.

Dwarven Traits: Dwarves have stonecunning, which grants them a +2 racial bonus on search checks to notice unusual stonework. A dwarf who merely comes within 10 feet of it can make a search check as if actively searching.
When standing on ground, dwarves are exceptionally stable and have a +4 bonus on ability checks to resist bulls rush or tripped. They have a +1 racial bonus on attacks against orcs and goblinoids. Dwarves have a +4 racial bonus to Armor Class against giants.
Conditional Adjustments: Dwarves have a +2 racial Bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects, +2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison, +2 racial bonus on all appraisal checks stone and metal related.
Low-Light Vision: Oneiireria can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar low-light conditions.

Possessions: +2 full plate, quarterstaff, ring of protection +1, necklace of fireballs i, ring of feather falling, potion of protection from arrows 10/magic, potion of cure serious wounds, 11 pp, 18 gp, 11 sp, 10 cp, 2350 gp in other assets.

The next is a template taken from Green Ronin's book "Plot and Poison"

Aroc: Male Human/Half-Drow Fighter 5: CR 6;  Medium Humanoid; HD 5d10+5  (HP 38); Init 2 (+2 Dex); Spd 20 ft.; AC 21 (+1 Light steel shield, +1 Banded mail, Ring of protection +1, +1 Dex), touch 12, flat-footed 20; Base Atk +5; Grp +8; Atk +9 melee (1d6+4/x4, +1 heavy pick); Full Atk +9 melee (1d6+4/x4, +1 heavy pick); Space/Reach 5 ft./5 ft.; SA ; SQ darkvision 60 ft., spell resistance 14, drow blood; AL CN; SV Fort +5, Ref +3, Will +2; Str 16, Dex 15, Con 12, Int 15, Wis 12, Cha 11.

Skills: Balance -1 (+2 dex,-5 acp), Jump -7 (+3 str,-6 speed,-5 acp), Knowledge (Local) +4 (+2 int), Listen +5 (+1 wis,+1 racial), Ride +10 (+2 dex), Search +7 (+2 int,+1 racial), Spot +5 (+1 wis,+1 racial), Swim -4 (+3 str,-10 acp).

Feats: Blind-Fight, Cleave, Great Cleave, Improved Bull Rush, Power Attack, Track. 

Languages: Common, ettin, draconic.
Ht: 5' 11", Wt: 224, Hair: Blond, Eyes: Brown, Age: 26. 

Spell-Like Abilities: 1/day - dancing lights, darkness, faerie fire. Caster level 5. The save DCs are Charisma-based

Drow Blood (Ex): Aroc is considered to be the base creature's race, drow and elves for purposes of race-specific abilities and effects. He receives a +1 racial bonus on Will saves against spells and spell-like abilities.

Possessions: +1 light steel shield, +1 banded mail, +1 heavy pick, ring of feather falling, ring of protection +1, potion of blur, potion of barkskin +2, 15 pp, 15 gp, 11 sp, 17 cp, 4033 gp in other assets.


----------



## silvermane (Jan 19, 2005)

> Breath Weapon (Su): Once per day, He can breath...




I think that "He" should be replaced with the character's name, just like in the next paragraph.

Just my 0.02 cp.

silvermane


----------



## Vascant (Jan 20, 2005)

Yeah, initially I just took the verbage used as an example from other source.  At present going thru and changing a bunch of it though.  On the good side of it all, almost all of the verbage is controlled outside of the program and in script files (Such as the one you are pointing out is for Half Red Dragons) and can be edited,changed and even removed based on individual user desires.


----------



## Vascant (Jan 24, 2005)

Thanks to Knight Otu and Vesse we have completed Phase 2 (Template engine) and here is a small sample of their hard work.

Adareand: Male Human Vampire Fighter 5: CR 7; Medium Undead (Augmented Humanoid); HD 5d12 (HP 46); Init 8 (+4 Dex, +4 Improved Initiative); Spd 30 ft.; AC 24 (+6 natural, +2 Leather armor, +4 Dex), touch 14, flat-footed 20; Base Atk +5; Grp +12; Atk +12 melee (1d6+7 plus energy drain/x2, Slam) or +13 melee (1d4+7/x2, Masterwork light hammer) or +13 melee (1d8+10/x3, Masterwork warhammer); Full Atk +11 melee (1d8+7/x3, Masterwork warhammer) and +11 melee (1d4+3/x2, Masterwork light hammer) or +12 melee (1d6+7 plus energy drain/x2, Slam); Space/Reach 5 ft./5 ft.; SA blood drain, children of the night, create spawn, dominate, energy drain; SQ darkvision 60 ft., resistance to cold 10 and electricity 10, damage reduction 10/magic and silver, alternate form, fast healing, gaseous form, spider climb, turn resistance +4, undead traits, vampire weaknesses; AL CE; SV Fort +4, Ref +7, Will +6; Str 24, Dex 19, Con -, Int 17, Wis 17, Cha 15. 

Skills: Bluff +14 (+2 cha,+8 racial), Hide +15 (+4 dex,+8 racial), Intimidate +4 (+2 cha), Jump +12 (+7 str), Knowledge (Local) +4 (+3 int), Listen +17 (+3 wis,+8 racial,+2 alertness), Move Silently +13 (+4 dex,+8 racial), Ride +5 (+4 dex), Search +12 (+3 int,+8 racial), Sense Motive +15 (+3 wis,+8 racial), Spot +15 (+3 wis,+8 racial,+2 alertness). 

Feats: Alertness, Blind-Fight, Cleave, Combat Reflexes, Dodge, Improved Initiative, Iron Will, Lightning Reflexes, Mounted Combat, Power Attack, Two Weapon Fighting. 

Languages: Common, abyssal, elven, halfling. 
Ht: 5' 1", Wt: 135, Hair: Brown, Eyes: Grey, Age: 24. 

Blood Drain (Ex): Adareand can suck blood from a living victim with his fangs by making a successful grapple check. If he pins the foe, he drains blood, dealing 1d4 points of Constitution drain each round the pin is maintained. On each successful attack, he gains 5 temporary hit points. 

Children of the Night (Su): Adareand commands the lesser creatures of the world and once per day can call forth a 1d6+1 rat swarms, 1d4+1 bat swarms, or a pack of 3d6 wolves as a standard action. These creatures arrive in 2d6 rounds and serve his for up to 1 hour. 

Create Spawn (Su): Any humanoid or monstrous humanoid slain by Adareand's energy drain attack rises as a vampire spawn (see the Vampire Spawn entry in the Monster Manual) 1d4 days after burial. If he instead drains the victim's Constitution to 0 or lower, the victim returns as a spawn if it had 4 or fewer HD and as a vampire if it had 5 or more HD. In either case, the new vampire or spawn is under the command of Adareand and remains enslaved until his destruction. At any given time, Adareand may have enslaved spawn totaling no more than twice his own Hit Dice; any spawn he creates that would exceed this limit are created as free-willed vampires or vampire spawn. A vampire that is enslaved may create and enslave spawn of its own, so a master vampire can control a number of lesser vampires in this fashion. Adareand may voluntarily free an enslaved spawn to enslave a new spawn, but once freed, a vampire or vampire spawn cannot be enslaved again. 

Dominate (Su): Adareand can crush an opponent's will just by looking into its eyes. This ability is similar to a gaze attack, except that Adareand must take a standard action, and those merely looking at his are not affected. Anyone the vampire targets must succeed on a Will save (DC 14) or fall instantly under his influence as though by a dominate person spell (caster level 12th). The ability has a range of 30 feet. 

Energy Drain (Su): Any living creature hit by Adareand's slam attack gains 2 negative levels. For each level bestowed, he gains 5 temporary hit points. Adareand can use his energy drain ability once per round. 

Alternate Form (Su): Adareand can assume the shape of a bat, dire bat, wolf, or dire wolf as a standard action. This ability is similar to a polymorph spell (caster level 12th), except that Adareand does not regain hit points for changing form and must choose from among the forms mentioned here. While in an alternate form, Adareand loses his natural slam attack and dominate ability, but he gains the natural weapons and extraordinary special attacks of his new form. He can remain in that form until he assumes another or until the next sunrise. 

Fast Healing 5 (Ex): Adareand heals 5 points of damage each round so long as he has at least 1 hit point. If reduced to 0 hit points, Adareand automatically assumes gaseous form and attempts to escape. He must reach his coffin home within 2 hours or be utterly destroyed. (He can travel up to 9 miles in 2 hours.) Once at rest in his coffin, he is helpless. He rises to 1 hit point after 1 hour, then is no longer helpless and resumes healing at the rate of 5 hit points per round. 

Gaseous Form (Su): As a standard action, Adareand can assume gaseous form at will, as the spell (caster level 5th), except that he can remain gaseous indefinitely and has a fly speed of 20 feet with perfect maneuverability. 

Spider Climb (Ex): Adareand can climb sheer surfaces as though with a spider climb spell. 

Turn Resistance (Ex): Adareand is treated as a 9-HD undead for the purpose of turn, rebuke, command, or bolster attempts. 

Undead Traits: Adareand is immune to mind-affecting effects, poison, sleep effects, paralysis, stunning, disease, death effects, and any effect that requires a Fortitude save unless it also works on objects or is harmless. He is not subject to critical hits, nonlethal damage, ability damage to his physical ability scores, ability drain, energy drain, fatigue, exhaustion, or death from massive damage. He cannot be raised, and resurrection works only if he is willing. Darkvision 60 ft. 

Possessions: +2 leather armor, masterwork warhammer, masterwork light hammer, periapt of wisdom +2, oil of magic vestment +5, potion of magic fang, 13 pp, 14 gp, 10 sp, 13 cp, 1227 gp in other assets.


----------



## Captain Tools (Jun 7, 2009)

*Overly Specific Answer*



smetzger said:


> Cloak of protection and robe of eyes can't be worn at the same time.  It doesn't look like the robe of eyes bonuses have been incorporated in the stats, so perhaps a note saying that it is carried and not worn.
> 
> Not sure what kinds of comments you are looking for.  I would be interested in more about the script design.  How does it fit in with the rest of the program?  Why not a GUI interface to add new items into the DB instead?  Why not a way to import & export stuff into the DB?




It's not that a character can't wear a cloak and a robe, it's that you can't wear two magical items on any single body part (unless a special feat is choosen).  This is an extention of the rule that keeps a character from wearing ten rings (one on each finger of both hands).  You can have one magical ring activated per hand.  i.e. You could wear two magical rings on one hand if they only function when activated (by comman word, situation, etc...) but if you try to wear two rings on the same hand that function all the time (i.e. a +1 ring of protection and a ring of sustenance) well then we'll just stand back and watch the fireworks.  This would also apply to wearing a magical crown and wizard hat at the same time. etc...So in short it has to do with having two magic items on the same body part and nothing to do with being a cloak/robe or hat/crown.


----------



## Vascant (Jun 8, 2009)

Captain Tools said:


> It's not that a character can't wear a cloak and a robe, it's that you can't wear two magical items on any single body part (unless a special feat is choosen).  This is an extention of the rule that keeps a character from wearing ten rings (one on each finger of both hands).  You can have one magical ring activated per hand.  i.e. You could wear two magical rings on one hand if they only function when activated (by comman word, situation, etc...) but if you try to wear two rings on the same hand that function all the time (i.e. a +1 ring of protection and a ring of sustenance) well then we'll just stand back and watch the fireworks.  This would also apply to wearing a magical crown and wizard hat at the same time. etc...So in short it has to do with having two magic items on the same body part and nothing to do with being a cloak/robe or hat/crown.





You realized you answered a 4+ year old thread?  NPC Designer is done and free now


----------



## Vascant (Jun 8, 2009)

Here is a screen shot:


----------

